# Servus ...



## tanaka (11 Apr. 2012)

Servus an alle,

freue mich hier sein zu dürfen und möchte mich kurz vorstellen.
Bin 35 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Raum Frankfurt/Main. :thumbup:

Danke schon mal vorab für die tollen Beiträge und werd mich jetzt erst mal richtig umschauen.

:thx:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Apr. 2012)

Hallöchen und hab viel Spässle hier​


----------



## General (11 Apr. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------

